# Anyone using Zeva BMS system



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all,

anyone have any working experience with the ZEva BMS systems, am thinking if installing one with our home energy battery system using 21 nissan leaf cells in a 3p7s configuration.

Zeva make an all in one 16s bms that may be ideal for this application, as we would only utilise 14 of the 16 cell taps.

Any advice, opinions greatly appreciated.

Anthony.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

glyndwr1998 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use their version 3 setup in my MG. It works very well. I found it to be a bit pricey for my 48s3p pack, but for only 14 modules it would be much more reasonable.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I have one and it works great on my test pack (going in a race Kart). Fairly simple and easy to wire. I found it to be one of the cheapest smart BMS out there, due to its modularity. Zeva is a great company too.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

glyndwr1998 said:


> anyone have any working experience with the ZEva BMS


Yes on few tractors and stationary batteries. They work well and are simple.
Best choice for 45-60V pack IMHO.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

glyndwr1998 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember something about a resolution improvement for cell voltages with version 3. You might want to check their documentation to be certain that it will do exactly what you want in that area for the 16s module.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanOrk (Jul 7, 2016)

I primarily use REC, but have a few Batriums and their dedicated leaf mons 

https://www.batrium.com/collections...starter-kit-watchmon-7-leafmon-shuntmon2-500a


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd go with REC, as they communicate with Victron and SMA equipment through CANbus


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys.

It is reassuring that experienced users are happy with the product.

I am not installing a SMA inverter so no need for the can support in that element.

Thanks anyway,


----------



## SeanOrk (Jul 7, 2016)

boekel said:


> I'd go with REC, as they communicate with Victron and SMA equipment through CANbus


So does the Batrium.


----------



## SeanOrk (Jul 7, 2016)

glyndwr1998 said:


> I am not installing a SMA inverter so no need for the can support in that element.


Which inverter are you intending to use ?


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Seanork

I am going o try out a LUX AC coupled 3.6kw inverter charger, it has loads of features, 10 yr warranty (will they be around in 10 years, who knows) and the initial reviews on them seem positive.

Ive trialled a solax x hybrid 3700e, that is a great inverter to be fair, very easy to set up for any battery type, menus very configurable, but with me havng 2 solar arrays on seperate roofs, an ac coupled inverter is much more efficient for me.

the menus in the Lux seem similar to the solax so should be a joy to set up.

I`ve got the battery ready to go, need to sort the bms, probably order the inverter in next week or so, hopefully get it up and running by mid march after testing, run in, and setting up.

Anthony.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just watched a youtube video of the LUX LXP3600 inverter and it does have CANbus support and does work out of the box with pylontech batteries, so im hoping the zeva bms can take advantage of this and also be able to communicate with the inverter.

Ive just sent them a message asking if the bms is, or can be mac=de compatible with this inverter.

It would be great news if it could.

Thanks,
Anthony.


----------



## SeanOrk (Jul 7, 2016)

I've no experience with Zeva, but REC are very open to making their products compatible with your application, but you'll need to provide them with the CAN map.

I have just over 100kWh worth of leaf cells in use, wind and PV, Victron inverters, their GX running Venus and ESS, with a Batrium BMS. Victron support is built into the Batrium.

https://www.victronenergy.com/live/ess:design-installation-manual

Lux is a name I've only recently heard of, yet they claim to have been around for decades.

Lots of energy storage systems are being built on the Second Life forum, some good, some dreadful. 

https://secondlifestorage.com/index.php


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi SeanOrk,

Wow, 100kwh of storage, thats a huge financial investment.
i did have a look at the REC system yesterday, couldnt find a nailed down price on any website tho, what did you pay for yours and where did you get it from?

I had reply from Zeva today about compatibility, they are close to finalising compaitibility with Solax, and most chinese stuff takes similar hardware and software philosophies. The inverter is comptible with pylonyech batteries, i have emailed them the pylontech canbus info, so hopefully they can make it work.

The zeva bms is compatible with victron and sma inverters now tho.

I`m also a member of the 2nd life storage forum, only found and joined it tho a few months ago. 

Best regards, 
Anthony.



SeanOrk said:


> I've no experience with Zeva, but REC are very open to making their products compatible with your application, but you'll need to provide them with the CAN map.
> 
> I have just over 100kWh worth of leaf cells in use, wind and PV, Victron inverters, their GX running Venus and ESS, with a Batrium BMS. Victron support is built into the Batrium.
> 
> ...


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

Have ZEVA V3 BMS in my 4x4 Conversion, been on the road over 12 months. Daily Driver . 100% trouble free. 45 x 200Amp LFP prismatics in series.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

What sort of range can you rove  ?

Seriously got a link to a build thread?


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

john61ct said:


> What sort of range can you rove  ?
> 
> Seriously got a link to a build thread?


uses 28.5kwh/100km , practical range about 80km 

build page, www.goingbush.com/ptev.html 

local 4x4 online magazine http://unsealed4x4.com.au/u4x4/issue056/#55


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks goingbush,

Nice to see another thumbs up for the Zeva BMS.
Ive been in touch with Ian at Zeva, looks like this is the one i`ll be going for.

Thanks.
Anthony. 




goingbush said:


> Have ZEVA V3 BMS in my 4x4 Conversion, been on the road over 12 months. Daily Driver . 100% trouble free. 45 x 200Amp LFP prismatics in series.


----------

